# Sticky  B13 and N14 Factory Service Manual Volume 1 & 2.



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.

Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip 

Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 2 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip 

I hope they are a good help for all of us... and just in case, if someone else could host these files also could be a good thing since sometimes internet connection may be down for the server hosting them.

Have fun!

SergioCR


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

you the best sergio. :cheers:


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

you rule :thumbup:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i think i love u


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Good!*

It's *Great* to know it has been a good help for you all!


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello !!!
I tried downloading the files, ung the server just hangs.....

is it still downloadable?

I am really really interested...coz i want to learn how to work on my '92 Sentra by myself....

Really appreciate any help....
any possibliity in have them burned onto a cd and sent to me?
sorry to be asking this....

Cheers. paul :fluffy: 




SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Paul Henshaw said:


> Hello !!!
> I tried downloading the files, ung the server just hangs.....
> 
> is it still downloadable?
> ...


Hello!
Well in fact it is downloadable and the server is up and running, however both files are very big... i'm located in Costa Rica so the CD option is an option but not that easy, other option could be to ask someone else who already downloaded both files to back them up on cd for you


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello
I really hope someone could assist me....
I tried downloading, but the download just froze on me... time and time again.

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee !

Cheers. paul

Manila, Philippines.



SergioCR said:


> Hello!
> Well in fact it is downloadable and the server is up and running, however both files are very big... i'm located in Costa Rica so the CD option is an option but not that easy, other option could be to ask someone else who already downloaded both files to back them up on cd for you


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello
I am still unable to download....
is there anyone out there who might be able to assist.
I'm helpless right now.

Many many thanks....

paul


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

what kind of internet connection do you have dial up or high speed? if high speed i might be able to help


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello.
It is 100.0 Mbps

too slow?

cheers. paul

p.s. or could you download for me and put on CD and send me? I'm forever in debt to you for your help.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## B13turbo93 (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks dude my crappy haynes manual is in peices,besides it leaves a lot unsaid!93 Sentra E soon to be sporting a J-Spec GTI-R! Thanks again!


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

Slacky said:


> i think i love u


me too !!!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

fanl said:


> me too !!!



Great it has been useful!! in fact it is very descriptive!


----------



## Paul Henshaw (Jul 5, 2005)

Greetings everyone.

if anyone can help me to burn this manual onto a cd, i will appreciate it.

I live in Philippines, but can't access this server....
please burn it and send me the CD...
i will send you a CD in return with music or whatever you desire...

cheers. Paul
Manila, Philippines


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*CD*



Paul Henshaw said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> if anyone can help me to burn this manual onto a cd, i will appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hello, send me your address. via private message and i'll do my best to send it to you by snail mail. (may take a while from Costa Rica)


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

The service manuals are great. Thanks.

Leland :thumbup:


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup: Sweet !! Finally got to downlaod myself..you RULE!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

justin_b31 said:


> :thumbup: Sweet !! Finally got to downlaod myself..you RULE!



Great to know it has been useful to all!!  :cheers:


----------



## NOVE (Feb 14, 2005)

SergioCR said:


> Great to know it has been useful to all!!  :cheers:


Let me say THANX ALOT MAN!!!!!! Dowloaded it yesterday started usin it today


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

damn, I have my old service manual that I got free from my uncle. How did you obtain this data? Is it free now? my book is worth over 80 bucks new. 

cool.

Chris 92 classic


----------



## dr._clarke (Nov 29, 2005)

gtlaw said:


> you rule :thumbup:


i just need to know more about b13 nissan and about any added feature that can let it run faster presently ga15 in jector can this engine uses a turbo


----------



## Ben J (Dec 2, 2005)

*Storage host*

You could try putting this on www.bigupload.com it's decently fast


----------



## Alexander (Jun 2, 2004)

*Many thanks!!!!*

You have no idea how grateful I am to you for posting these files!! 
I have been thinking about restoring my B13. This information can't be more precious to me!!! It took me a while to download it but it has been worth the wait. 
Thank You very much.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Ben J said:


> You could try putting this on www.bigupload.com it's decently fast



...yes, but the files will be deleted after 30 days of no downloads registered... so... i better host the files myself.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Alexander said:


> You have no idea how grateful I am to you for posting these files!!
> I have been thinking about restoring my B13. This information can't be more precious to me!!! It took me a while to download it but it has been worth the wait.
> Thank You very much.



They are invaluable to me too...  it's great to know they have been of good use!

They are both hosted here in Costa Rica so... give them a while to download.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOPEEEEE :fluffpol: this is what i am looking for. A easier instruction to do. :thumbup: Thanx MAN....Kepp it real....fwd sr20de pride, hehehe :thumbup:


----------



## dr._clarke (Nov 29, 2005)

*b13 service manual*



SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


sergio , i can gain acesss to the service manual , is there something i am not doing or is it that i cant access it at all. maybe you could email it to me


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

dr._clarke said:


> sergio , i can gain acesss to the service manual , is there something i am not doing or is it that i cant access it at all. maybe you could email it to me



Hi
Well, no, it is online right now... maybe right click on the link and select save target as? or maybe a pop-up blocker installed?


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

It took a while but it was worth it Thank you very much :thumbup: 
Terry


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't download this file for some reason...is it still a good link? Whenever I try all I get is a 550/File not found error. It doesn't seem to matter whether I just click it, try to save target as, or use my download software...same error! Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi
Both files are available for download... give it a try again... (i just did and both started to download) 





chris859 said:


> I can't download this file for some reason...is it still a good link? Whenever I try all I get is a 550/File not found error. It doesn't seem to matter whether I just click it, try to save target as, or use my download software...same error! Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks...Don't know why it wouldn't work before, I tried it again and got it now! Manual has the n14 computer pin-out and wiring diagrams I have been trying to find for quite some time now!


----------



## MarcusO (Jan 25, 2006)

chris859 said:


> I can't download this file for some reason...is it still a good link? Whenever I try all I get is a 550/File not found error. It doesn't seem to matter whether I just click it, try to save target as, or use my download software...same error! Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I had the same problem when using Explorer. Instead I used WSFTP and created a new profile for the IP in the explorer bar with an anonymous login. This let me in, then I DL'd the files. Whoa...they be BIG 

Any freeware FTP program should do he trick if your browser is acting up.

Mark


----------



## jkf912dr (Jan 30, 2006)

*Thanks dude - you rule!*

This beats the crappy haynes and chilton manuals. Had no problem downloading over cable - took about 10 minutes for both volumes. Has great info concerning auto transaxles - something neither the haynes or chilton doesn't.

Thanks again!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

jkf912dr said:


> This beats the crappy haynes and chilton manuals. Had no problem downloading over cable - took about 10 minutes for both volumes. Has great info concerning auto transaxles - something neither the haynes or chilton doesn't.
> 
> Thanks again!


 :thumbup: always welcome....


----------



## nissy91 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a 56k dial-up connection. The first vol. took 4 hours to DL. The second vol. took
8 hours, but I got them. :thumbup:


----------



## 92SentraRider (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for those files man, they are great!


----------



## zion73 (Mar 8, 2006)

*sweet deal*

big thanks


----------



## srstan240 (Jul 18, 2005)

dude you fuggin rock the party, I've been looking for this for a couple of weeks and was begining to think I was S.O.L., thanks to you i can finish wiring a 97 ga16 into my 91nx coupe.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Holy smokes. that is great. I have the original copy 80 bucks worth and its falling apart and greasy. this really helps out. I burn it to CD and print pages I need. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## B13Gal (May 14, 2006)

thank you so much! this will be so freakin' useful!!!


----------



## suplado (Jul 24, 2006)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sergio!! You're the man!! i've been lookin for a site to download this file and here you are..! many thanks dude!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

suplado said:


> Thanks a lot Sergio!! You're the man!! i've been lookin for a site to download this file and here you are..! many thanks dude!


You're welcome! these files have been very useful for a lot of people so, enjoy!


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

I am a new member, but this definitaly caught my eye. Anyways, the links are broken, but this is something I would really really like! Been doggin that haynes book for a long time 


_nb


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi!
Links are down for server maintenance and re-location but will be back on-line very shortly  



notoriousbob said:


> I am a new member, but this definitaly caught my eye. Anyways, the links are broken, but this is something I would really really like! Been doggin that haynes book for a long time
> 
> 
> _nb


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

I get a log in for the ftp what can I do?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi!
Yes, in fact the files should be back on-line shortly, i'm moving them to another ftp server (not the one in my office) so probably in about 2 days i'll have everything set up again. 

Sorry for the down-time  i'll update the links soon.

Sergio.




Xodus said:


> I get a log in for the ftp what can I do?


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Cool thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

I also really appreciate it


----------



## 7ron7 (Aug 11, 2006)

hi,
when I try to download the manuals, I am being asked for a username and password. I entered the username and password with which I registered on this website, but it doesn't work. Please help
Thanks
Ron


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

***UPDATED LINKS***

Hi!
Sorry for the loooong wait, here are the new links for the B13 / N14 Service Manuals.

They are now downloadable using HTTP so just click on the link and save it 

Volume 1

Volume 2

Any problems just let me know.

Sergio.


----------



## broonsby (Aug 16, 2006)

You have absolutely NO idea how helpful these downloads are! OK, you did all this work, so you do And they downloaded perfectly as of August 28, 2006. They have already saved me many a headache. Here's to getting my car running today!


----------



## nyumbaso (Aug 30, 2006)

i was really looking for something like this. Thank you!


----------



## maltin (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you guys help me how to download. I try to click the link on opera browser it prompt for password and in IE browser I get an error.

Help Please


----------



## maltin (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you guys I was clicking the old posted message ftp link and I try the http link it is now downloading.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

Do these PDF's have bookmarks? the filenames are identical to the FSM that I downloaded from SR20forums and those PDF files didnt have any bookmarks, making finding information quickly hard to do. If they dont have them I will go through and add bookmarks.


----------



## KSSteve (May 25, 2006)

I also appreciate these. Thank you.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

I found this link in another subforum here, PhatG20 - Downloads the one I downloaded for my sentra had bookmarks and linking done allready, better then I could have done too.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

it won't let me d/l.. idk..


----------



## ErikHalvorson (Jan 11, 2004)

The second set of hosted volumes downloaded and were accessible perfectly. Great job! Thank you very much. Time to go repair some "5th gear pop out" on Dad's SE-R.


----------



## Jonathan_Mensel (Oct 19, 2006)

*XE service manual*

I'm pretty excited about the service manuals and encouraged by all I've seen. Thanks to everyone involved.

Jonathan Mensel


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

it keeps prompting for a password


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

:cheers: thanks man!


----------



## Jonathan_Mensel (Oct 19, 2006)

*A page away*



Thomsy said:


> it keeps prompting for a password


Go back to page 4 and SergioCR, Aug. 27th, 1:24 pm. The links there are in http.

Have fun,


----------



## Jonathan_Mensel (Oct 19, 2006)

Go back one page and check SergioCR, Aug. 27th 2006, 1:24pm.

Oh prunes!


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

*It doesnt work*

a page pops up and it says "Cannot Find Server" can i get some help?


----------



## oldtrucks (Dec 12, 2006)

Sergio -*Thanks* - this is a real great help.....next time your in Maple Ridge B.C. - look us up.


----------



## miller.91.HB (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm getting the same error. "Cannot Find Server" Does anyone know where I can get these files I really need them! Thanks!


----------



## thaabiet (Jan 24, 2007)

*thanks#*

thanks for the info


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

hey i have broadband and it doesnt work. help please!


----------



## thaabiet (Jan 24, 2007)

it works beautifully


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

*download is on the FOURTH page... will u ppl frikkin take time to read shit, damn...*


----------



## rexie1676 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sergie, thanks Bro. 

I really appreciate you helping nissan sentra enthusiasts.

Kudos Amigos!


----------



## clean_B14 (Feb 20, 2007)

SergioCR said:


> Volume 1
> 
> Volume 2


Thanks for the links!!!! :thumbup: works like a charm!!!


----------



## Driver x (Feb 22, 2007)

:newbie: Many thanks dude


----------



## rexie1676 (Jan 19, 2007)

clean_B14 said:


> Thanks for the links!!!! :thumbup: works like a charm!!!


Dude!

Do u have the equivalent of these manuals by Hanes?

Can I download it if you have?

Thanks


----------



## Duffio93XE (Sep 19, 2006)

it says you have to log in...? can someone please help?


----------



## cyberthug (Mar 29, 2007)

do i need a login and password


----------



## trk (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks a million!
Been looking for this for ages!
Respect!


----------



## trk (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks a million SergioCR!
Been looking for this for ages!
Respect!


----------



## trk (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks a million ConKBot of Doom!
Been looking for taht for ages!
Respect!


----------



## powergen (Apr 3, 2007)

hello

do you still have the manuals for the sr20de engine

just got one for my nissan b12


----------



## powergen (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Sergio

I got through with the download

many thanks


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey this is really cool. I'm planning an SR20DET swap soon. Will these downloads give me the engine harness diagrams for the SR20DET in the N14?


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

it won't let me download this now, anyone know where else I can get it at?


----------



## 98nassin (May 6, 2007)

i cant download the file is there other way? thanks


----------



## 98nassin (May 6, 2007)

maybe you can email it to me its [email protected], thanks


----------



## toolowlawway (May 21, 2007)

Sweet. Nice of you guyz to find a manual.


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

These, and others are on PhatG20


----------



## the_mud_duk (May 4, 2007)

Thanks so much. great work.


----------



## UkeeJay (Jun 26, 2007)

the links aren't on the server anymore...someone send me the new link....or tell me where i can get my hands on the manual another way?


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

PhatG20 of course!!!


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

phatg20 said:


> PhatG20 of course!!!


I'm not getting that link to open either. It times out? Does anyone know if there is a more secure place to maintain these files ability to be downloaded?
Any other place to DL these from now?


----------



## UkeeJay (Jun 26, 2007)

ok...PhatG20 had lots of stuff....but no manual for the Nissan NX....which is what i own ....1.6L 2dr hatchback


----------



## chapaa (Aug 11, 2007)

*download*

hey, i need them manuals badly nd i cant download them. HELP!!


----------



## Lou's '92 SE-R (Apr 10, 2003)

chapaa said:


> hey, i need them manuals badly nd i cant download them. HELP!!



You can also try http://www.turbo6.net/vqtech/ESM/Nissan/Sentra/ they have the manuals for sentras and othee models from 1994 -2006


----------



## ShutUpAndDrive (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi All, 

I just joined today. I have a B13. I can't seem to save the zip files, are they still working?
They would be invaluable to me.

I am gonna try Lou's link first. The 94 and 93 Sentra's might be close enough for what I need.


----------



## lucian_racer (Sep 20, 2007)

please help..i have a japanese version to that car but its sr18de version..please help me get this file because the page is not opening for me...mine is called a sunny


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

Lou's '92 SE-R said:


> You can also try Index of /vqtech/ESM/Nissan/Sentra they have the manuals for sentras and othee models from 1994 -2006


awsome! :fluffy:


----------



## 1.6Lpawr (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## xdecibeles (Jan 16, 2008)

SergioCR said:


> Hi!
> Sorry for the loooong wait, here are the new links for the B13 / N14 Service Manuals.
> 
> They are now downloadable using HTTP so just click on the link and save it
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH, I NEED SOME PAGES THAT LOST IN MY MANUAL AND WAS VERY IMPORTANT TO ME.


----------



## xdecibeles (Jan 16, 2008)

lucian_racer said:


> please help..i have a japanese version to that car but its sr18de version..please help me get this file because the page is not opening for me...mine is called a sunny


you could search in the link provided by PhatG20


----------



## JustockB13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Paul,

I have same problem as you are before, I could not download this files..My connection is our local Smartbro..I wonder if this connection can do the job.

by the way my engine is 1400cc Carburated type


Many thanks,

Mandy


----------



## JustockB13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Guys,

Im from the Philippines and looking also for this manual, unfortunately I cannot download it using my 384kbps connection, I heard it here someone did it with his 56kbps line.

I hope someone could send me the new link for me to download it using this kind of connection..

Thanks in advance!

God Bless!


Mandy


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

phatg20.net isnt working? Also get a download manager like freedownloadmanager.


----------



## rocksteadyian (Apr 19, 2008)

Perfect bro, ur the best


----------



## triniB13 (May 18, 2008)

Guys thanks for the manual...i am from Trinidad and the B13 is a very popular car..........i have a b13 with the cd17 engine diesel, it is amazing the amount of money i save . it is also a 5 forward gear box...........does any one know where i can get the manual for this modle with it's cd17 diesel?
Thanks again i will share the manual with others.


----------



## triniB13 (May 18, 2008)

So i just finished reading the manual and it has every thing about the cd17 thanks


----------



## golly11879 (Jul 24, 2005)

Holy Crap! What a life saving thread! After throwing the Hayes manual across the garage several times, this post is a blessing and a breath of fresh air. Thanks!


----------



## Flyte (May 26, 2008)

I can't find the manuals for the 100nx (nx1600) on the phatg20 site.

If somebody could hook me up with a link to download the original ones that this thread was advertising, I can put them up on permanent professional web hosting which they won't disappear from.

Cheers


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

I can't download it, I try to go to the web-page but it won't come up. I tried to right-click on it and click save target as but I get an error message saying that the operation timed out or something. Does anybody know somewhere else to get these, I am over my girlfriends house and she has DSL, I only have dial-up at my place(That's the only draw-back to living way out in the country).


----------



## Flyte (May 26, 2008)

SergioCR said:


> Hi!
> Sorry for the loooong wait, here are the new links for the B13 / N14 Service Manuals.
> 
> They are now downloadable using HTTP so just click on the link and save it
> ...


Sergio, it might be an idea to update your original post with the updated links. I just spent hours trying to find the links elsewhere on the internet since the original ones didn't work! :loser: As a last resort, I read the middle bit of the thread and luckily stumbled across the updated links 

Thankyou very much for sorting these out. Now I can go and fit my alarm without chopping a cable that shouldn't be chopped :woowoo:


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

They are on PhatG20 - Home, After a bit of reading on the older posts I, Like Flyte, Discovered them.


----------



## Flyte (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I never managed to find them on the PhatG20 site. Could only find ones for the Sentra, not the NX 

Never mind. I've been reading this one for quite a while now, and it's been extremely useful in installing my new alarm system


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

At the bottom of this page
PhatG20 - Sentra


There are the two parts B13_N14 FACWKS_VOL1 and B13_N14 FACWKS_VOL2

That is what you are looking for!!


----------



## kei (Jun 28, 2008)

SergioCR thanks for the manual I almost wet my pants when I opened Vol.1 
1k of pages  :jawdrop: you deserve a :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## consul (Oct 3, 2008)

Any hints for the carburetor models of N14 - preferably with GA14DS?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

SergioCR said:


> Hi!
> Sorry for the loooong wait, here are the new links for the B13 / N14 Service Manuals.
> 
> They are now downloadable using HTTP so just click on the link and save it
> ...


Pura vida compa


----------



## Sentradoc (Nov 15, 2008)

*anyone else hosting these*

not haveing much luck downloading these =( is anyone else hosting them would be great to hear if anyone one else has had any luck getting them =) Thanks in Advance


----------



## consul (Oct 3, 2008)

I downloaded the B13-N14 files from phatg20 without problems one month ago.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i downloaded these and others, over last few years, got new sentra one recently ....

phatg20.net


----------



## Snailed (Nov 20, 2008)

Factory Service Manuals can also be found here:
This site has them for 1994 Sentras, there are also FSMs for other cars as a plus!
PhatG20 - Factory Service Manuals (FSM)


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

your Manual was really helpfull me to fix my ECC unit issues easily.i'm honesly appriciate your work.How ever there is one page is missing this document.it is EF&EC-79 page.it is checking procedure of Vacume switch. if you have please forward to my mail - [email protected]

sira


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like PhatG20 has been down for a few weeks.

I have uploaded some FSM's into the Mickysoft skydrive including the B13 1994.
The B13/N14 is too large for this free storage, i will see if i can either split the Zip or split the manual Vol 2....
Which do you guys think would be better.
The Vol two is 1152 pages... 

Here is the skydrive...
Public - Windows Live

you have to sign into windows live, use your hotmail or you have to register...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sira said:


> your Manual was really helpfull me to fix my ECC unit issues easily.i'm honesly appriciate your work.How ever there is one page is missing this document.it is EF&EC-79 page.it is checking procedure of Vacume switch. if you have please forward to my mail - [email protected]
> 
> sira


Which year FSM ?

Try downloading from my link above....


----------



## nordish (Mar 31, 2009)

The above manuals are also available on the piratebay:

Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sen (download torrent) - TPB

I just got them from there, after the links here didn't work for me.


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the link is not accessible already. If anyone was successful in downloading it can you send it to my email? Its [email protected]. thanks.
Manila, Philippines


----------



## nordish (Mar 31, 2009)

Not accessible? It still shows 6 seeders on piratebay (see link above).

Edit: By the way, I don't think your yahoo email account would cope very well with roughly 200MB of data


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nald27 said:


> I think the link is not accessible already. If anyone was successful in downloading it can you send it to my email? Its [email protected]. thanks.
> Manila, Philippines


Which link is bad ??
someone said Phatg20 is now gone, he was up and down with legal issues, so I guess he gave up.
Try the other links, the torrent link works i just checked it.
These are big files, the B13 N14 is split into two and the larger one is way over 50Mb.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Try here these are from richardwbb

"They are indeed huge.

I managed to get them from:

http://www.icostarica.net/download/...NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip

http://www.icostarica.net/download/...NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip

Now the link might look like being down or be a bit slow, then it can be fast again but with a bit of patience you will get them "


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

your is kinda familiar. where are you from?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nald27 said:


> your is kinda familiar. where are you from?


Me?
Grew up in the UK, lived in USA for a long time, SW Area. 
As the Sig says now in Richardson Texas, Dallas Area.
You have no info in your signature, where are you from ?


----------



## nald27 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm from the philippines. sorry I thought you were someone I know. Thanks for the the link I was able to download it yesterday. I'll just see that I'm looking for but i think that's the one since it's b13


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nald27 said:


> I'm from the philippines. sorry I thought you were someone I know. Thanks for the the link I was able to download it yesterday. I'll just see that I'm looking for but i think that's the one since it's b13


Ok pleased you got it.
Closest i got to there was Singapore for 2 and a bit yrs !! 
hence the Sunny in my Sig.


----------



## ahlks26 (Jul 18, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Thanks Sergio


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Been trying to download manual keep getting told im not connected to internet for some reason. Anyone have it on cd yet that would be willing to copy and mail it to me?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

93 sentration said:


> Been trying to download manual keep getting told im not connected to internet for some reason. Anyone have it on cd yet that would be willing to copy and mail it to me?


if i remember this this guy hosted this from offshore somewhere, try again.

where are you located?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

links working for me at this time...


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

IanH said:


> if i remember this this guy hosted this from offshore somewhere, try again.
> 
> where are you located?


Richland Hills Tx. And I tried again before replting to you as well.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

93 sentration said:


> Richland Hills Tx. And I tried again before replting to you as well.


As u can see i am in Richardson. Do you go to the DNE meetings?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well these links don't work from my desktop at work....
maybe you should try from another internet connection.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I can post them in my storage but will have to split the files.
Options.

1) I can split the pdf and re-zip as a number of files by section

OR 

2) split the Zip file into parts.

if someone want this let me know which you prefer.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry have no clue what DNE is. Im new to this forum I did join when i bought my car but fogot all about joining the forum (idiot me). I have really enjoyed this forum alot. Anywho tell me more about this DNE if you dont mind?


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Also Id really like to have the manual anyway I can get it w/o buying it lol Im a cheap ass lol


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Dallas Nissan Enthusiast 
they have a get together once a month
Courtesy Nissan gives a discount at the counter if you tell them u are a member
good news on the manuals front.
I reduced vol1 from 55meg to 28 meg at work, so it will go on the skydrive
left the computer worling on vol 2 when i left Friday.
i do have a 94 b13 FSM which is a lot smaller.
the B13 N14 manuals include the 4Wd and DET engines so its very large.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Good deal. I did some searching and read about DNE sounds great, Ima gonna have to try to get out to a meeting when I can. I just got outta hospital and supposed to be taking it easy but live still goes on ya know.

Are the cars that show up more like show cars or what? Mine is far far far far far from that more like a cash for clunkers car. lol She is a "WIP". She wont beat ya but meet ya there with some in the tank to spare


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

welll i haven't made it but ask because its normally around north dallas and sometimes in Richardson.
cars are mixed.
there is also car meet Monday evenings, search for ricekiller.com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

i live in Richland Hills and travel to Dallas area only when I have to ya kow. I will try and make it to one when I can for sure. And thank you its a long raod ahead but Lord willing I wake up and a new day begins. Blood clots in the lungs are no fun.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, have Vol one Zip at about 30Meg and Vol 2 was 220 Meg down got to 160 Meg, zipped at 130 Meg.
So broke up and Zipped in 4 files so they are under 50Meg.
So if we can meet up i will give you a Cd with the complete two file set.
If not PM me and I will send a private link.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

IanH said:


> Ok, have Vol one Zip at about 30Meg and Vol 2 was 220 Meg down got to 160 Meg, zipped at 130 Meg.
> So broke up and Zipped in 4 files so they are under 50Meg.
> So if we can meet up i will give you a Cd with the complete two file set.
> If not PM me and I will send a private link.


Let me know whens a good time for you, I work technically 4 10 hr days but actually longer then that and Im supposed to have Wed off but that never happens with my damn blackberry always going off. Just let me know when is good for you and we'll take it from there. PM me any time for any info you want/need or whatnots:woowoo:


----------



## icelander_28 (Sep 27, 2009)

93 sentration said:


> Been trying to download manual keep getting told im not connected to internet for some reason. Anyone have it on cd yet that would be willing to copy and mail it to me?


I am having the same problem. I would gladly pay for the cost of the CD's and shipping plus a lil extra if someone has it on disk!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PM me your address I will make a CD and figure out how much a mailer, postage, CD are. 
How do you want this sent? Regualr first class mail or priority with tracking ?
I don't want to get into the business of doing this but if you cant download it then I guess I will mail it to you.


----------



## PhaseThis (Oct 5, 2009)

if someone can send me the files, as i cant get the first to links to work i can host them on my website

Edit: I found working links as soon as i download em and check that they unzip I will upload them to my website!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PhaseThis said:


> if someone can send me the files, as i cant get the first to links to work i can host them on my website
> 
> Edit: I found working links as soon as i download em and check that they unzip I will upload them to my website!


Thanks that will be great !!!


----------



## PhaseThis (Oct 5, 2009)

ok the files are uploading right now, my upload speed is slow so not sure how long itll take lol but its going up!


----------



## PhaseThis (Oct 5, 2009)

B13 - N14 Service Manual Vol 1: http://phasethis.com/b13n14vol1.zip
B13 - N14 Service Manual Vol 2: http://phasethis.com/b13n14vol2.zip

Ok there you go, a nice reliable host for the files!


----------



## srifai (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, the links to the manuals doesnt work.

Can someone upload them please?


----------



## fendergirlajk (Jan 2, 2010)

It seems that phase this doesn't work either. I think that there may be something wrong with the website itself. I would really love these as well.


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm interested in this file too, do somebody have it?? :waving:


----------



## fendergirlajk (Jan 2, 2010)

PhaseThis said:


> B13 - N14 Service Manual Vol 1: http://phasethis.com/b13n14vol1.zip
> B13 - N14 Service Manual Vol 2: http://phasethis.com/b13n14vol2.zip
> 
> Ok there you go, a nice reliable host for the files!


Reliable? I went to the site and it was down....strange...


----------



## turbohead (Jan 24, 2010)

boy these links not working. plz help me


----------



## 89cef (Dec 28, 2009)

these dumb files are cock teasers!


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*i´m back!*

Hello,

Who need the files? i have them both and will be putting them soon on my server... long time out of access...


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who need the files? i have them both and will be putting them soon on my server... long time out of access...


I sent you a PM, :cheers:


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*++ UPDATED Links ++*

Here they are in case someone still need them...

Volume 1
http://www.icostarica.net/download/Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip

Volume 2
http://www.icostarica.net/download/Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 2 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip

SergioCR.


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> Here they are in case someone still need them...
> 
> Volume 1
> http://www.icostarica.net/download/Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> ...


Thanks!!!! :cheers:

Downoading...


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Leviatan182 said:


> Thanks!!!! :cheers:
> 
> Downoading...


So, did you got the files?

Sergio.


----------



## jmccaughin (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you very much sergio!


----------



## BryanPendleton (May 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

BryanPendleton said:


> Thank you.


Excellent! 
Keep on the good work!


----------



## rdejesus (Jun 5, 2010)

To MODS
Please help me.. I cannot download the manual..
Can you send me it via email???
Thank you in advance...
More power..


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Double check file links...*



rdejesus said:


> To MODS
> Please help me.. I cannot download the manual..
> Can you send me it via email???
> Thank you in advance...
> More power..


Hello, did you checked the new links to the files? they are located here: http://www.nissanforums.com/1307649-post168.html

Sergio.


----------



## LowRyzeRecords (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you sergio!!!!!


----------



## pinoycobra (Aug 4, 2007)

hi, Im looking for a service manual on my nissan sentra b13 4dr 1998 model, does anybody here got a copy? i have copy of it before my computer got a virus and reformat the harddrive, so i loss a lot of important files. 
thanks in advance GOD BLESS.


----------



## Aileen (Jul 16, 2010)

Factory Service manuals are NOT published online for free download. Chilton and Haynes manuals are cheap and incomplete. Factory manuals are available from HELM PUBLICATIONS.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

pinoycobra said:


> hi, Im looking for a service manual on my nissan sentra b13 4dr 1998 model, does anybody here got a copy? i have copy of it before my computer got a virus and reformat the harddrive, so i loss a lot of important files.
> thanks in advance GOD BLESS.


Hi!
Let me see what can i do for you... main difference between normal B13 (1991-1994) and yours is the engine (GA16DNE) and probably ECU... it has a different intake than normal GA´s, after that the FSM should cover almost everything you might need. 

I´ll update soon, here we´re a community trying to help each other. 

Sergio.


----------



## pyromonkey721 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks you so much for the upload i was truly in need of this!!!!


----------



## jeff7773777 (Aug 23, 2010)

*does not work*

This link does not work


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

SergioCR said:


> Volume 1
> http://www.icostarica.net/download/Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> Volume 2
> http://www.icostarica.net/download/Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 2 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip


^^^^^^^ These links still work, I used them yesterday to redownload these files.
I have zipped both volumes together and uploaded it to my hosting account should Sergio's site be down.
Click here, but beware this is a 215MB file. Do not "Open" it, "Save" it instead, it works a lot better. This thing's 2400 pages!


----------



## dojucam (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you so much! Those links work great!


----------



## Chaplain John (Apr 20, 2011)

*help*

All three of my browsers have rejected the IP for this download and I'm not savvy enough to do a work-around to get to it. Can you please email the manuals if I send a private message?

Disregard I downloaded from Thingan's link.

TNX Thingan


----------



## BryanPendleton (May 13, 2010)

I have uploaded to our server for the time being:
Click Here For B13 Manuals
Zipped or PDF versions available


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

*link failure...........*

hey bro its really awsom that ur helping us out..........the first ones were failing but i thnk the last one is working


----------



## wayne25 (Dec 1, 2011)

i try download the manual and it just hand up. is there another link.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

wayne25 said:


> i try download the manual and it just hand up. is there another link.


Try this link vvvvvvv



tlhingan said:


> Click here, but beware this is a 215MB file. Do not "Open" it, "Save" it instead, it works a lot better. This thing's 2400 pages!


----------



## BryanPendleton (May 13, 2010)

Moved the service manuals around on my host: 
Click here for B13 Service Manauls


----------



## wonderlab! (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you very much for providing this resource!


----------



## Digitaleyes27 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anybody who still has a copy of the manuals, can you please up them both again... Please.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

links above in post 189 still work


----------



## Gunda (Aug 16, 2015)

I am looking for the service manual for my 1993 Nissan B 13 with GA14DS engine. Can someone give me a link.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

FYI Post #189 Still works!! Thanks


----------



## Edi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, can you send me the files for download this manual. I know that now we are in 2016 year but if you are still here on this forum I will be greatfull. Thanks and regards.

Edi


----------



## wsmmirza (Mar 1, 2016)

Nissan b13 service manual


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

BryanPendleton said:


> Moved the service manuals around on my host:
> Click here for B13 Service Manauls


This link still works, and I've re-uploaded this to my personal hosting.
Click here.


----------



## BryanPendleton (May 13, 2010)

BryanPendleton said:


> Moved the service manuals around on my host:
> Click here for B13 Service Manauls


Even though we have sold our B13 Endurance Racer, we will keep these manuals hosted on our site. Enjoy.


----------



## eleobest (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I hope this one is helpful. I found it online while looking around for Sentra service manuals.
Let me know if this one helps. I found my car's manual here, hopefully you find yours too. 
Kudos to owner of the site. 

Just Google search "nicco club dot com"

Sorry i cant post a link coz of my newbie status.


----------



## eleobest (Jan 17, 2017)

jeff7773777 said:


> This link does not work


Go to last page.. Link works (Page 14)


----------



## Ignacio Díaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Your link still works. Thank you


----------



## mikek_1956 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ignacio Díaz said:


> Your link still works. Thank you


i did not for me .. can you pass me the manual or re upload it to somewhere???


----------



## Dhanuka (Apr 25, 2020)

Please anyone can help me to find ga15ds engine control unit diagram.


----------



## SoyJaimeYTuNo (Jul 20, 2020)

Ignacio Díaz said:


> Your link still works. Thank you


Hey there, can you send them to me? Please


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SoyJaimeYTuNo said:


> Hey there, can you send them to me? Please


I will look and see if I have the B13 FSM. will get back to you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Dhanuka said:


> Please anyone can help me to find ga15ds engine control unit diagram.


You can download an FSM for your vehicle from these two web sites:









1990 Nissan Stanza PDF Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com










Nissan Pulsar Service Repair Manuals


Nissan Pulsar Service Repair Manual PDF Free Download 1986 1987 1988 1989 1990 1991 1992 1993 1994 1995




diyservicemanuals.com


----------



## alex_turbo (Jan 19, 2021)

Other useful sites I recently found for downloading service manuals:

Diyservicemanuals

Cardiagn

Hope these help


----------



## Tharindu Deeptha (Feb 9, 2021)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Can you send those to my mail
[email protected]


----------



## FanoaB13 (Feb 12, 2021)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Hi guys! I have a b13 Nissan Sentra with a GA13DS engine and I've been searching for the workshop manual for so long but still nothing so far. Unfortunately those links at the top don't work anymore though I really need it so badly. I'm from madagascar so it's quite difficult to get a physical version so i really need help if someone has any Working link for these manuals I'll be very grateful. I already got the Vol 1, just VOL 2 left. 
And if anyone else has some other documents about it (especially the carburetor adjustment) it'll be perfect.
Thank you guys. Hoping for an answer.


----------



## FanoaB13 (Feb 12, 2021)

FanoaB13 said:


> Hi guys! I have a b13 Nissan Sentra with a GA13DS engine and I've been searching for the workshop manual for so long but still nothing so far. Unfortunately those links at the top don't work anymore though I really need it so badly. I'm from madagascar so it's quite difficult to get a physical version so i really need help if someone has any Working link for these manuals I'll be very grateful. I already got the Vol 1, just VOL 2 left.
> And if anyone else has some other documents about it (especially the carburetor adjustment) it'll be perfect.
> Thank you guys. Hoping for an answer.


or If someone can e-mail it to me @ [email protected] . Thank you guys!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

FanoaB13 said:


> or If someone can e-mail it to me @ [email protected] . Thank you guys!!


You can get the FSM's here:



Nissan Models


----------



## FanoaB13 (Feb 12, 2021)

rogoman said:


> You can get the FSM's here:
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Models


Thank's mate! 🤙


----------



## Chaminda kumbukgolla (Jun 7, 2021)

please send me the download link because above link are not working


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chaminda kumbukgolla said:


> please send me the download link because above link are not working


This link works, I've been using it for years!








Owner's Manuals






www.ownersmanuals2.com


----------



## GeoffK (9 mo ago)

Nissan Models using this link where can i find manuals for 1991nx2000


----------



## Nicho92 (2 mo ago)

SergioCR said:


> Hello, these are the links to download the Nissan B13 and N14 Chassis Factory Service Manual, they are two volumes of about 1200+ pages zipped in two files, total file size is about 220MB.
> 
> Nissan B13 and N14 Service Vol 1 - 100NX NX1600 NX2000 Sunny Sentra GA16DE SR20DE SR20DET.zip
> 
> ...


Hi Sergio, could you help me with getting a Nissan B13 1992 carbuerated GA15 FSM?


----------

